# Accidentally broke my Sigma 610 flash's diffuser...Then I fixed it.



## TheBot (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a Sigma EF-610 flash. One day while shooting real estate I must not have tightened down a tripod arm, and the camera+flash went forward and stopped abruptly, kicking the diffuser forward, snapping it's tiny arm that keeps it inside the flash body, and dropped both pieces on the floor(the diffuser and its tiny arm). I found the pieces and tucked them away, hoping a fix would be easy...It didn't start out easy. I thought, ok, I can take out a few screws, take the shell off and put this piece back in there. It's not that easy folks. For those who may want to tinker or have a similar issue, here's a small write up.

Sigma EF-610 Flash

The top of the flash shell contains 2 screws you can take out. But the next part was tricky because the rest are hidden behind glued on pieces. On the sides of the flash are 2 soft rubber panels. 1 has a push button in the middle for tilting the flash head. You can gently pry these off to reveal a whole bunch more screws. These are TINY screws by the way. So be gentle with them not to strip them. The shells will come off when you unscrew them, but I suggest only taking off 1 shell on the diffuser side if that's where you need to go. After removing the shell you'll get to see the innards. From here there are many more tiny screws you can remove to repair whatever is needed. 

Photo Album - Imgur

Just remember, those tiny wires need to be safely tucked back into a tiny crevice between the body and the circuit board. Be careful not to pinch them.


----------

